# G.I. OF FLUORESCENSE MICROSCOPE part1



## e.awm-vip (10 أكتوبر 2009)

FLUORESCENSE MICROSCOPE





مقدمة:

كثيرا من الكائنات الحية الدقيقة والبكتيريا تتخذ سلوكا غير طبيعي ومعقد أثناء دورة حياتها عند دخولها جسم الإنسان فمن الممكن أن تغير شكلها أو وظيفتها فتجعل العلماء غير قادرين على إجراء أي اختبارات عليها وبالتالي إيجاد العلاج المناسب .
من هنا وجدت الحاجة إلى المجاهر بصفة عامة والمجهر الفلورنسي بصفة خاصة الذي يبنى على إطلاق الذرات لطيف ناتج عن امتصاص الإشعاع من مصدر أخر,وبالتالي يتم الاستفادة بشكل كبير من العينة بجعلها مصدرا ضوئيا في حد ذاتها والتي يمكن أن تكون مشعة في طبيعتها مثل الكلوروفيل و بعض المعادن المشعة أو مرتبطة مع مواد كيميائية مشعة .
إن المجهر الفلورنسي هو الجهاز الأكثر أهمية في المختبرات لأجراء الاختبارات المناعية وإنتاج علاج للأمراض التي تسببها بواسطة الاستفادة من انعكاس الحزمة الضوئية على العينة لإظهار الأجسام الدقيقة والغريبة بوضوح .
الشريحة التي توضع بها العينة مصنوعة من غلافين رقيقين من الزجاج بينهما طبقة رقيقة مأخوذة من نسيج يؤخذ من كلية الفئران.
يوجد بها 12 مكان لـ12 عينة 2 منها توضع بها العينيتين الافتراضية التي توضح الشكل الايجابي والسلبي لتصرفها حتى تتم مقارنة العينات الأخرى بها .

مبدأ العمل :
استخدام تقنية المجهر وربطها بمصدر للأشعة فوق البنفسجية لإنتاج رؤية واضحة.




كيف يتولد الطيف ؟!
•	الطاقة تمتص بواسطة الذرات وبالتالي تصبح نشطة جدا .
•	يقفز الإلكترون الخارجي إلى مستويات طاقة أعلى .
•	بعد فترة يعود الإلكترون إلى مكانة ويشع فوتونات أو ضوء التي تسمى فلوروسين .




الأجزاء الرئيسية للمجهر الفلورينسي fluorescence microscopy:
1.Main switch : مفتاح كهربائي يقوم بفتح وغلق مولد الطاقة power supply .

2.Specimen holder : مسرح موضع العينة المراد اختبارها .



3.X-/Y-axis knobs: ذراع ميكانيكي يعمل على تحريك الشريحة المثبتة بالاتجاهين الرأسي والأفقي.




4.Mirror unit turret : حلقة متحركة ميكانيكيا مثبتة عليها مجموعة من المرايا وذلك لاختيار الطول الموجي المناسب لكل شريحة.




5.Revolving nosepiece : حلقة دوارة بها مجموعة من عدسات التكبير تصل تكبيرها إلى( 40000 مرة) لتوجيه حزمة ضوئية على العينة وذلك حسب الطلب.




6.Coarse/Fine adjustment knobs: ذراع ميكانيكي يعمل على تحريك مسرح حامل العينات إلى أعلى والى أسفل (أي تقريب الشريحة وإبعادها عن عدسة التكبير).




7.ND filters: من أهم الفلاتر المتوفرة بالجهاز وتعمل على (*موازنة بين كثافات الضوء المشع للـ fluorochromes وعلى اختيار الحزمة الضوئية الملائمة للشريحة), بالإضافة إلى أن كل وحدة فلتر تحوي مرآة مزدوجة الألوان , حاجز الفلتر و excitation filter.




8.Collector lens focusing knob: ذراع يقوم بتجميع الضوء المتشتت القادم من مصدر الإضاءة بشكل حزمة ضوئية وذلك لزيادة التركيز.




9.Field iris diaphragm knob: تحدد قطر الحزمة الضوئية الداخلة للعينة وتعمل أيضا على منع الألوان الباهتة من الظهور.


10	Aperture iris diaphragm knob: تساعد على ضبط نسبة السطوع لألوان الصورة المعروضة وتحسين التباين.





11.Shutter knob: قاطع الحزمة الضوئية


يتبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع....................


----------



## medical.eng89 (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع....


----------



## e.awm-vip (19 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى الياسين (23 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع قيم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حورية_الحور (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جميل جدا
مشكور اخي


----------

